# 'Stumpy's' Cedar



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Showed you folks that HUGE box of cedar that Stumpy/StateVet/George laid on me on a visit last week.. Finally got a chance to fool with it and it is STUPENDOUS.. Beautiful wood...cuts like cold butter and finishes great. The two pens below came from the same plank..one cut vertically with the grain and the other cross-cut to see the difference..but I shore can't tell any difference turning them...

If any of you wanna give it a try, drop me a note..He left me enough to build a small house..LOL...

(Slight hijack of my own thread..Power went out again here about five hours ago..mine was off for the expected 8 seconds..then Mont's natural gas backup gen kicked in and all is perfect.. This is the eighth power outage we have had since Ike.. Best money I ever spent..Neighbors are madder than hell..my casa is lit up like a Christmas tree...temp is about 70 degrees...lol...and the rest of the block is plumb blacked out and they are hotter than Hades. )


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

That is some good looking wood. Really like the one on the left.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

looking great as expected

I need to get some to try out a few bowls on...love the smell


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Those look great Jim! I'm glad they worked for you:biggrin:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Did I ever tell you that I love turning cedar?? Nice work Jim.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice !! LL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> looking great as expected
> 
> I need to get some to try out a few bowls on...love the smell


I'd be glad to help you out, Bill..only thing is that all of the boards are cut one inch thick...so it would have to be a VERY shallow bowl..lol.. You might try laminating a few together and give it a shot. Should make an unusual bowl..


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> I'd be glad to help you out, Bill..only thing is that all of the boards are cut one inch thick...so it would have to be a VERY shallow bowl..lol.. You might try laminating a few together and give it a shot. Should make an unusual bowl..


I took some one inch cedar about 12X12 and made some very nice clocks out of them.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

FINE lookin' clock,, Bobby !!!! I'm tempted....but I'd neve be able to cut out a perfect circle on my band saw.:redface:

Oh...and one more IMPORTANT question...What the heck have you done with 'Anita' ?... Is this some of the "Change' that the President promised us ?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

She is on vacation. I have her cousin here and then there is her old mother on the bike. I did the circle thing on the lathe. In fact the whole thing was done on the lathe.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

man that's some goodlooking work pens and clocks both.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Great wood work.


----------

